# That would be good...



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Thinking about making a story to go on heresy-online, i have an idea but I'm not sure it would be good enough...

It is based a couple of thousend years in the future, Basiclly abaddon has pretty much taken control of the impeium and is using the body of the emperor to control the imperium by holding the emperor's body hostage. The high lords of terra won't let anything happen to their sacred god and need to do something, fast.

A group of techpriests travel to the shrine of Guilliman and awake him, because they have known how to release him for a very long time but refuse to because one of them said that his awakening would "bring about the end of the imperium". so they awaken him but he has changed...for the worse...

Guillian then goes onto to take command of his chapter and all their sucsessor chapters and reunites them into one legion again and takes on abaddon. I can't tell you what happens after that because its a surprise!

along the way I'll throw in all manner of hereitics, xenos, loyalists, old gods and maybe a primarch or two!

so, what do you think?


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

I am more interested in the how's and when did this happen and how could this turn of events ever come to pass. 

How did Abaddon gain access to the most heavily protected world in all the known galixies? What events could possibly come about that would give him the freedom to come within contact of the Emperor of mankind? 

How did Guilliman get the wake up call and how could the most disciplined of the Space Marines in the history of the imperium come back from the dead in way that was for the worse?

The scale of the story; the who's, when's, how's and why's are almost unimaginable to get the mind around. You will have to do some real work to get the story from beginning to ending stages in a way that does not destroy the integrity of the Warhammer universe. Good luck with that.


----------

